# aura bath and spa...



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

Never used the stuff, thinking of using it on upcoming repaint. my question is to those who have used it... do you see a big difference between it and a comparable eggshell or semi-gloss as far as holding up to molisture and mildew over a prolonged period of time?


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

moisture*


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I've used it three times. It works and looks like Aura matte. Let the cut in dry before rolling. I haven't been back to inspect but no complaints so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I def don't hate on this stuff. It works great!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Biggest difference will be no water spotting/staining from condensation.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Yea, that's the stuff. lol. 

It works well , I use it when I need to (bathrooms that could have potential moisture problems) . Solid product, It wont do miracles either. 

BUT nothing replaces a good extraction fan.


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

I've used it in several cases where other paints (from other painters) have failed and peeled off. In every case, the stuff is rock solid over a year later. Most of these are in heavy use dedicated shower areas with poor ventilation. It gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

The learning curve I had was to cut in first, then roll... use a 3/8th.

It looks great, but remember, it want to sag so keep an eye on how much your laying down!


----------



## coatingking (Nov 25, 2011)

Gotdibz said:


> Yea, that's the stuff. lol.
> 
> It works well , I use it when I need to (bathrooms that could have potential moisture problems) . Solid product, It wont do miracles either.
> 
> BUT nothing replaces a good extraction fan.


 
yeah yeah thats the ticket lol.....i'm in ct too and its an old house with old drywall...i've had to scrape,sand,skim,prime, and paint a billion bathrooms that had been painted within 3 yrs of me going in..just started working on my own and want my work to hold up as long as possible


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have painted entire houses with Aura Bath and Spa. 1/2 of my new house is in Bath and Spa. I paint every bathroom with it on bare drywall, patches, skim coats etc.... I just looked at a bathroom I did 3 years ago on bare rock. The have 2 kids 3 showers a day and the walls are still perfect. My own bathroom is NC 2 years ago in Bath and Spa and walls are like new. It washes nice....toothpaste and soap constantly on the walls from our 5 year old.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree with Jeff it is the best bathroom paint, best feature is no streaking like with most paints.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I have painted entire houses with Aura Bath and Spa. 1/2 of my new house is in Bath and Spa. I paint every bathroom with it on bare drywall, patches, skim coats etc.... I just looked at a bathroom I did 3 years ago on bare rock. The have 2 kids 3 showers a day and the walls are still perfect. My own bathroom is NC 2 years ago in Bath and Spa and walls are like new. It washes nice....toothpaste and soap constantly on the walls from our 5 year old.


Will it prevent this From happening ? 
Builder flat in bathroom . It's been happening for 
The last year . It's funny that what I recommended . Bm bath and spa . Never used it though, its basically Aura right ?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Will it prevent this From happening ?
> Builder flat in bathroom . It's been happening for
> The last year . It's funny that what I recommended . Bm bath and spa . Never used it though, its basically Aura right ?


That looks like surfactants leaching. Yes, it will preform better than your pic except you still need to remove excessive moisture... for building science purposes..... 

It is a different resin than reg Aura and contains a mildecide. It is a hydroscopic resin and locks in colour. It will not leach surfactants shortly after application. Water practically beads off of it, not like a freshly waxed car...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> Will it prevent this From happening ?
> Builder flat in bathroom . It's been happening for
> The last year . It's funny that what I recommended . Bm bath and spa . Never used it though, its basically Aura right ?
> 
> View attachment 10318


Yes it will solve that problem, the old regal matte is really bad for streaking condensation like that.

I have to wipe under the counter where my coffee pot daily, haven't gotten arons to repainting it in aura.


----------

